# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Givenchy Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - June 24, 2016 (10x) Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2016)

*

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2016)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway at the Givenchy Show during Paris Men's Fashion Week in Paris - June 24, 2016 (4x)*

Sie hat auch die Haare schön!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2016)

*Kendall Jenner walks the Runway at the Givenchy Show during Paris Men's Fashion Week in Paris - June 24, 2016 (4x)*

6x



 

 

 


 

 

 ​


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2016)

Die Haare und der Gesichtsausdruck...herrlich...


----------



## ass20 (25 Juni 2016)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

